# Door/seatbelt chime



## derekhd (Aug 5, 2002)

I own a 1992 NX 1600. For those of you who own one of these, I'm sure you'll understand when I say that the door/seatbelt chime is driving me crazy.

Is there a specific fuse that I can pull to stop this brain numbing noise from happening when I get into my car?

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I did this a long time ago on my '91 SE-R purely by mistake. If memory serves me correct. The module you are looking for is located under the steering wheel either attached to the metal shield or the plastic cover. All you need to do is detach it, that is if the NX is wired the same.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

Hey, in Illinois the state troopers have a slogan... "click it or ticket"... the seatbelt chime could be a real money saver here... lol


*I own a 1992 NX 1600. For those of you who own one of these, I'm sure you'll understand when I say that the door/seatbelt chime is driving me crazy.

Is there a specific fuse that I can pull to stop this brain numbing noise from happening when I get into my car?*


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

derekhd said:


> *I own a 1992 NX 1600. For those of you who own one of these, I'm sure you'll understand when I say that the door/seatbelt chime is driving me crazy.
> 
> Is there a specific fuse that I can pull to stop this brain numbing noise from happening when I get into my car?
> 
> ...


If it has the same instrument cluster as the Sentra B13 the chime should be on the rear side of the cluster... just unplug it.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Here's what I did: take the unused buckles and insert a srewdriver into the "female" part and push the receiver in until it clicks. That way the system reads all belts as being buckled (including mine for real since I'm actually wearing it) and no buzzer.


----------



## $E-R (May 27, 2003)

why don't you just unplug the harness under the seat? it will save you a broken screwdriver, 2 hours of taking the cluster apart, and all you have to do is move the seat up so you can unplug it. you'll see 2 wires on a plug under the seat somewhere, there will be a harness in there... unplug that


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

$E-R said:


> *all you have to do is move the seat up so you can unplug it. you'll see 2 wires on a plug under the seat somewhere, there will be a harness in there... unplug that *


What about the door switch? You want to unplug that also? Check out my first post for the easiest way to deal with the chime.


----------



## derekhd (Aug 5, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *What about the door switch? You want to unplug that also? Check out my first post for the easiest way to deal with the chime. *


I would like to unplug both actually so any info you can give me on disabling the door chime would be good.

Thanks for the tip on the seatbelt chime.

Derek


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

derekhd said:


> *I would like to unplug both actually so any info you can give me on disabling the door chime would be good.*


okay . . .



Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *The module you are looking for is located under the steering wheel either attached to the metal shield or the plastic cover. All you need to do is detach it, that is if the NX is wired the same. *


You can leave the seat connection intact, it'll just be the buzzing that goes away.


----------



## thearoom (Jan 6, 2004)

*seat belt problem?????*



derekhd said:


> I own a 1992 NX 1600. For those of you who own one of these, I'm sure you'll understand when I say that the door/seatbelt chime is driving me crazy.
> 
> Is there a specific fuse that I can pull to stop this brain numbing noise from happening when I get into my car?
> 
> ...


Hey What did you end up doing. My seatbelt Light and chimes are going off for no reason even when all the seat belts are plugged in.
Thanks


----------

